# Sportsman's Guide Wireless Predator Call



## Slug-Gunner (Jan 7, 2006)

Here's a link to this Wireless Electronic Predator Call:

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=239645

I just received the one I ordered today. I paid the 'club' price of $22.47 for it. The remote controller, which can be worn on the wrist, is about 3-1/4" long x 1-1/2" wide x 1/2" thick and has 5 buttons for 'coyote greeting', 'coyote pup distress', 'cottontail rabbit', 'jack rabbit', and fawn distress bleat'. The speaker portion is 3" wide x 5" long x 1-1/2" thick, with a 6-step volume control and a strap to fasten it to a tree or branch. Instructions say the speaker can be located up to 150' from the remote, but I haven't checked it out yet. It comes with batteries included and already installed.

The sound it makes is a little harsh and 'tinny' sounding - most likely due to the cheaper speaker it uses, but should be adequate for calling coyotes in the outdoors if it was covered with something to muffle the 'tinny' sound since its in a plastic case. Being an electronic tech it would be no problem for me to open it and install a 'cut-out' jack to connect a little better sounding speaker to it.

I've used mouth calls in the past exclusively and thought I'd try this because it was so inexpensive (cheap) and I haven't practiced with the mouth calls for over 20 years - in fact I have no idea where my 20+ predator mouth calls and squealers are located in my numerous foot lockers right now. I will try it out around mid-day this weekend when I go out deer hunting just to see if anything will respond to it.


----------



## skinner (Jan 10, 2006)

I bought one a few weeks ago and am going to use it for the first time this weekend. Never hunted  for yotes before and am looking forward to it. I'll pm you next week and let you know how it works. How about letting me know how you did? I may also need to change the speaker depending upon the results.  thanks-good luck!


----------



## jeclif (Jan 10, 2006)

keep us posted on how it works


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jan 14, 2006)

Would also like to hear how you guys like it. I also have a membership to Sportsmans and was eyeing this call.


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 18, 2006)

Any updates as to how you like this call?
Thanks.


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 23, 2006)

BTT

Any news on how you liked/disliked the call?


----------



## skinner (Jan 23, 2006)

Sorry guys. The day I tried to use it, the wind was up and nothing was moving. Sure would like to hear some positive feedback.


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 24, 2006)

Skinner, thanks for the reply.  Yes I would welcome any news or updates.  Even though you did not see any "critters" how did you like the caller?  The sound, was it loud enough, tone, etc?

I was wanting to order one of these callers.

Thanks for the information.


----------

